

Xkcd launches wikipedia fundraiser, xkcd-style - abalone
http://xkcd.com/1193/

======
DomBlack
As if watching "Time" wasn't enough, we've now got another comic updating
every couple of minutes... Thanks Randall.

------
tellarin
Unfortunately the mobile versions renders broken in the iPad. :-/

Now I'll have to find a regular computer ASAP.

------
abalone
Mouse over the panels.

------
InclinedPlane
Here's the thread on the xkcd forums about it:
[http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=101147](http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=101147)

They have some cached images of the previous sizes of the dog, among other
things.

